# Image enthält keine Partition



## yellowpixel (15. November 2014)

Guten Abend allerseits

Auf meinem Chromebook Acer C720P habe ich Bodhi Linux installiert. Vor einem Upgrade habe ich mittels


```
dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/image
```

ein Backup meiner Festplatte erstellt. Wie das Leben so spielt, ging das Upgrade schief. Inzwischen konnte Bodhi erneut installieren und versuche zu meinen Daten im Image zu gelangen. Das mounten des Images funktioniert nicht, da fdisk meldet, dass keine Partition vorhanden sei:


```
fdisk -l chromi.img

Disk chromi.img: 23.6 GB, 23623172096 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2872 cylinders, total 46139008 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk chromi.img doesn't contain a valid partition table
```

Habe noch versucht die Partitionen mit testdisk wiederherzustellen, was aber auch nicht wirklich zu einem Ergebnis führte.

Habt ihr weitere Ideen/Vorschläge, wie ich wieder auf meine Daten zugreifen kann?

Danke


----------



## ikosaeder (16. November 2014)

Du könntest versuchen, das Image mit dd wieder auf eine leere Partition zu schreiben. 
Hast du das Image denn gemountet bekommen bevor du das Upgrade gemacht hast?


----------



## sheel (16. November 2014)

Hi

du weißt schon, dass sda1 bei der Imageerstellung nur eine Partition ist/war?
Es könnte natürlich sein, dass du nur die wolltest, weil sonst keine mit wichtigen Daten da waren...
jedenfalls ist es nicht das Selbe wie die ganze Festplatte.

Wie Ikosaeder schreibt, zuerst einmal mounten versuchen, dann kann man weiterschauen,


----------

